# Where can I buy individual commodities?



## smiley (17 Nov 2006)

Hi folks...does anybody know where I can purchase individual commodities (e.g high grade copper, platinum, robusta coffee)....??


----------



## gordongekko (17 Nov 2006)

The easiest way is to buy etfs.


----------



## dunkamania (20 Nov 2006)

At the moment there are no ETF's in these products,so you are left with spreadbetting maybe,or futures trading through a broker


----------



## demoivre (20 Nov 2006)

Avoid spreadbetters imo ( they have often been discussed  here before if you do a search ) Shop around for futures brokers - the commission rates and margin requirements can vary considerably between brokers. I use Interactive Brokers myself and have done so for several years without any problems.


----------



## hmmm (20 Nov 2006)

dunkamania said:


> At the moment there are no ETF's in these products,so you are left with spreadbetting maybe,or futures trading through a broker



There are similar products called ETCs (exchange traded commodities). I've never traded them so couldn't tell you a thing about them, but the LSE lists them.


----------



## smiley (20 Nov 2006)

thanks for all your help so far....i never really warmed to the spread betting idea...must look into etc's though and interactive brokers....


----------



## smiley (20 Nov 2006)

oh great..just saw that LSE list..thanks hmmmm....thats exactly what i am looking for.


----------



## Certina (21 Nov 2006)

You could also buy a structured product that gives you exposure to a basket of commodities, while protecting you initial capital. Downside is you capital is tied up for up to 5 years. You can get 100% exposure & 100& participation depending on the mix of the underlying commodities.


----------



## smiley (21 Nov 2006)

as i thought..the difference between the bid and offer price seems to be high on these ETC's....oh well thats life.


----------



## hmmm (21 Nov 2006)

Well maybe look at the London Metal Exchange and Euronext.liffe sites. Most trading isn't done directly obviously as no-one actually wants to receive a warehouse full of wheat to their door, it's all options trading where you never take delivery of the product.


----------



## sunrock (23 Nov 2006)

There were a few tons of copper stolen from little island in cork recently. 
If you come across anyone selling copper from the back of a van,be sure to negotiate a big discount!


----------



## smiley (23 Nov 2006)

at the price copper was trading im not surprised they robbed it!!


----------



## abakan (5 Dec 2006)

demoivre said:


> Avoid spreadbetters imo ( they have often been discussed here before if you do a search ) Shop around for futures brokers - the commission rates and margin requirements can vary considerably between brokers. I use Interactive Brokers myself and have done so for several years without any problems.


 
Hi Demoivre,

Do they take Irish Residents? and also is it s/w program that you have to download to use your a/c


----------

